# Call me stupid, but ....



## bookworm (Dec 20, 2008)

How on earth do I transfer books that are on my Kindle to my computer. I would like to transfer all the free books I downloaded from Feedbooks and Manybooks for safe keeping in case my Kindle crashes.  Told you it was a stupid question!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Connect your Kindle to your computer with the included USB cable and your Kindle will appear as another drive. Then you can drag and drop between your hard drive and Kindle as a normal operation.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

No stupid questions, just questions here. You beat me to it, Jeff.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

The files will be in the "documents" folder on your Kindle. They typically have a ".azw" or maybe a ".prc" extension. The ones with ".mbp" extensions are created on the Kindle and are not the actual books so you don't need to transfer them. Make sure to copy your "My Clippings.txt" file as that contains notes that you made on the Kindle (if you made any).


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I always just copy my whole documents folder.  Even if the .mbp file isn't needed, it doesn't matter if I do have it (that's the file that shows how far you've read in a book, for instance), and even though I can't read the Amazon books on my computer, it never hurts to have another backup on my computer and not just on the Amazon server. Far easier than picking through the various files individually.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

And since book files are small, it won't take up that much hard drive. Good tip!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

dcom said:


> The files will be in the "documents" folder on your Kindle. They typically have a ".azw" or maybe a ".prc" extension. The ones with ".mbp" extensions are created on the Kindle and are not the actual books so you don't need to transfer them. Make sure to copy your "My Clippings.txt" file as that contains notes that you made on the Kindle (if you made any).


You need the .mbp files if you have any highlights, annotations, or bookmarks that you want to keep. IMO, that is more important than My Clippings, which is just a text copy of those things, not an actual backup of the associations.


----------

